# When did that happen?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm using my Stream 4K for the first time in a couple weeks and when I turned it on I noticed that the TiVo app and the Netflix app are no longer pinned to the favorites bar. I actually want Netflix so I added that back, but glad to see the TiVo app gone as it was worthless.


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

So I gotta ask, by "Staff Member" is that a moderator thing or are you a Tivo employee? 

Either way, I'm very glad to hear this as both were useless to me. The only way I could over come this was to use a launcher to remove them both from my home page, along with whatever other bloatware I wanted rid of.. which worked out great btw.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I'm using my Stream 4K for the first time in a couple weeks and when I turned it on I noticed that the TiVo app and the Netflix app are no longer pinned to the favorites bar. I actually want Netflix so I added that back, but glad to see the TiVo app gone as it was worthless.


I noticed last night that my personally added favorite apps had been removed from the favorites bar but the Stream app and Netflix were still there. I'll go back and see if I can remove the Stream app from there.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Hopefully they took it away to make it so the TiVo app launches in the main GUI background the way AT&T TV does. That makes it such a better experience, like you’re actually using a branded box designed for that particular product, in this case TiVo. 

Or maybe they’re revamping it to finally work with your legacy TiVo DVRs. That would be sweet.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

BillyClyde said:


> Hopefully they took it away to make it so the TiVo app launches in the main GUI background the way AT&T TV does. That makes it such a better experience, like you're actually using a branded box designed for that particular product, in this case TiVo.
> 
> Or maybe they're revamping it to finally work with your legacy TiVo DVRs. That would be sweet.


The first is not possible under Android TV guidelines. We know you want it to work like AT&T does but that's not going to happen.

The 2nd makes no sense. They wouldn't remove the app to make it less accessible before updating it to debut a highly requested feature.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

usamac said:


> So I gotta ask, by "Staff Member" is that a moderator thing or are you a Tivo employee?
> 
> Either way, I'm very glad to hear this as both were useless to me. The only way I could over come this was to use a launcher to remove them both from my home page, along with whatever other bloatware I wanted rid of.. which worked out great btw.


As his label says, he's a Super Moderator. Not an employee.

Why would a TiVo employee be asking when a change was made and be disparaging the TiVo app?


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

cwoody222 said:


> As his label says, he's a Super Moderator. Not an employee.
> 
> Why would a TiVo employee be asking when a change was made and be disparaging the TiVo app?


He has a big bold tag that says "Staff Member" that could be taken either way, how would I know? That's why I asked, usually the purpose of asking..



BillyClyde said:


> Hopefully they took it away to make it so the TiVo app launches in the main GUI background the way AT&T TV does. That makes it such a better experience, like you're actually using a branded box designed for that particular product, in this case TiVo.
> 
> Or maybe they're revamping it to finally work with your legacy TiVo DVRs. That would be sweet.


If they ever force the Tivo interface on my device as the primary function, it will go in the trash. I don't use it for any of that. I only want it, primarily, to run two of my apps that are all I ever use and maybe youtube. I don't even use the default launcher anymore and would be happy to skip it loading in the background on boot to save on resources. Check out my setup


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

zyzzx said:


> I noticed last night that my personally added favorite apps had been removed from the favorites bar but the Stream app and Netflix were still there. I'll go back and see if I can remove the Stream app from there.


This is what happened to my Tivo Stream overnight, all my favorites that I had added were gone with only the Tivo App & Netflix remaining.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Huh. I wonder why I'm seeing the opposite of you guys? I haven’t done any hacks to mine to intentionally remove this stuff.


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

usamac said:


> He has a big bold tag that says "Staff Member" that could be taken either way, how would I know? That's why I asked, usually the purpose of asking..


Just to confirm for you as a new member, this site is not run by or for Tivo in any way. It's a community of users and there are no official representatives from Tivo on here (and the unofficial presence we sometimes had have all gone away). That's why the staff member would not mean a Tivo staff member in any way.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

This morning, I noticed that there were no apps on my favorite bar at all.


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

Just happened to me, too... All my favorites except Netflix and TiVo app were wipe out on one of my 4K stream devices.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think what happened to me was caused by the TiVo apps crashing. I just went through the process of disabling the apps that control the remote buttons and allow you to remove the TiVo bar and as soon as I did the TiVo and Netflix apps both disappeared like they did when I first posted this. So my guess is that when I noticed this the first time one of those same apps had just crashed and that’s why those apps where missing.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

edwinyuen said:


> Just to confirm for you as a new member, this site is not run by or for Tivo in any way. It's a community of users and there are no official representatives from Tivo on here (and the unofficial presence we sometimes had have all gone away). That's why the staff member would not mean a Tivo staff member in any way.


In two separate occasions in its past, this board was financially supported by TiVo (and moderators would sometimes take action on their requests). In its current incarnation, yeah I think they're totally on their own - no cash, minimal company representation, certainly doesn't seem official. I do agree 'staff member' might send the wrong signal, given the URL, to folks who don't spend much time here.


----------

